# Looking for our first pet!



## novemberblue (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello! I'm Mia and new to Spoiled Maltese, but have been reading the forums for a while now. My husband and I are starting to research breeders for our first pet and we have chosen the Maltese breed (his family has had several). We're located in Georgia, but willing to travel to neighboring states to find a good, reputable breeder! 

After reading the forums, the breeders that I've seen come up often in this area are Jacob Maltese and ILovitt Maltese. I thought I read on here that Jacob Maltese is not breeding anymore.. is that true? And it doesn't look as if ILovitt's website works anymore... am I just missing it, or does anyone have Fran's e-mail where I can contact her?

Any other recommended breeders in the southeast?

Thanks!
Mia


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd also recommend Deb Ray of Grace Maltese...seems her website is down right now.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have Fran's info for ILovitt Maltese! I'll PM it to you


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Mia, 

Welcome! Sounds like you're on the right track to finding the baby of your dreams


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I have Deborah Ray's information. I will pm ypu. Good luck!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

novemberblue said:


> Hello! I'm Mia and new to Spoiled Maltese, but have been reading the forums for a while now. My husband and I are starting to research breeders for our first pet and we have chosen the Maltese breed (his family has had several). We're located in Georgia, but willing to travel to neighboring states to find a good, reputable breeder!
> 
> After reading the forums, the breeders that I've seen come up often in this area are Jacob Maltese and ILovitt Maltese. I thought I read on here that Jacob Maltese is not breeding anymore.. is that true? And it doesn't look as if ILovitt's website works anymore... am I just missing it, or does anyone have Fran's e-mail where I can contact her?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mia, sorry, just seeing this Fran from I lovitt has a new web-site
I Lovitt Maltese


That is where I got my little Ana (the little one on my signature). Fran is the sweetest and my experience has been wonderful. Ana is a true treasure.

I wish you the best!!!!

Christine


----------



## novemberblue (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! So Deborah Ray of Grace Maltese is a close friend to Debbie of Jacob Maltese? I will contact both Deb and Fran.


----------

